# sable mice



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

What exactly do you call as sable mouse? What are they genetically and what do they look like phenotypically?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A sable is dominant red + tan (Ay/at B/* C/* D/* P/*):









A marten sable is dominant red + tan + chinchilla (Ay/at B/* cch/cch D/* P/*):


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Perfect! Thanks a lot! Those pics look like a few of my mice but I know for a fact that they are not Ay/at. Maybe A^vy/at.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a tendancy for red mice of any genetic background (Ay, Avy, e/e, etc) to have a dark 'sooty' stripe along their backs, which makes them look like poor sables when there is no tan gene involved. A lot of people use chocolate/cinnamon with reds as this clears the soot up.


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah, ok. Thanks a lot!


----------

